# Resistencia variable digital?



## santiago (Jul 31, 2008)

bueno, como no logramos conseguir nunca el maldito ds1669 (en argentina) tengo una duda-idea que me planteo hace rato

si pondriamos por ej 10 resistencias de 10k tendriamos 100k no?
bueno, si podriamos ir agregando resistencias de a una con un control electronico en serie tendriamos algo asi como un potenciometro digital

seria: que cuando un transistor de una resistencia la sume a la anterior, haya un transistor a la salida , de opuesta polaridad , o con una compuerta not que de ahi salga la señal que estamos usando, y asi y asi 

este quilombo quedaria mejor con un dibujjo no? ahi va jaja


se ve que es como una cadena, si no activamos ningun rele tenemos 25k de resistencia, podria ser 0k con otro rele, pero bue, si activamos el primero tenemos 50K, el segundo, 75k y el tercero 100k, bueno de donde dice de ahi se controla , ahi podria ir un 4017 o algo asi, en vez de reles se podrian  usar transistores, como al principio de la explicacion, el tema en cuestion es con que vamos activando los reles, cosa de que con 2 entradas subamos o bajemos resistencia


saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesante idea, solo que me parece algo cara.
Yo hice una con un 4066 que va cortocircuitando unas R puestas en serie que valen R, 2R, 4R, 8R, etc. Esto es para trabajar en binario, pero también se podría hacer en decimal.
La precisición del valor se la da el valor de R. 
Cuando está cerrado, cada switch del 4066 tiene unos 80-100 Ohm (creo) y, según el rango, 
hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Si el total es 100k, no !
Si encuentro el PCB te lo subo acá mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jul 31, 2008)

algo caro por los reles, pero tambien se podria "resistenciar" resistencias de 5 o 10 W 

esta claro que los reles no son baratos, y con tr?

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2008)

Claro, cada transistor puede cortocircuitar una R calibrada según tu interés (en escala de valores binarios o por décadas) reemplazando así al 4066. Pero son menos resistencias y menos soldaduras con el 4066.  Pasate al mundo de los IC !

Aca están las figuras y el pcb.


----------



## santiago (Ago 1, 2008)

como pasate al mundo de los ic"s jaja es por que lo quiero usar a la salida de un autoestereo, y de ahi tomar señal atenuada, por eso todo el desbole jaja

saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola: 

Claro que mi engendro no maneja potencia ... 
Lo que se me ocurre es usarlo para ajustar digitalmente la R de base de un transistor de 
potencia. 
Ahí si me cierra.

Saludos !


----------



## ciri (Ago 1, 2008)

Solo por curiosidad..

probaron este circuito?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2008)

Amigo, si esta probado, y ese circuito funciona bien, en que rangos varia la ganancia asi veo si lo uso en algunos equipos.
gracias. 

voy a buscar el datasheet, pero si tienes información pasamela.


----------



## ciri (Ago 1, 2008)

Esta es toda la información que tengo..

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/revista/0001/ucontrol_revista_0001.pdf

pag 0x26


----------



## asherar (Ago 2, 2008)

La cosa es si se consigue el 2253 en Paraná - Entre Ríos. 
El 4066 seguro que sí, en todos lados y al toque !


----------



## luisfmm (Dic 13, 2010)

se pueden usa para combinarlos con un amplificador sencillo con lm386?....digo para remplazar el potenciometro...tengo necesidad d algo por el estilo


----------



## FBustos (Dic 13, 2010)

por la red anda dando vuelta un potenciometro digital con el pic 16f84


----------



## Claudioi (Ene 10, 2011)

Yo estoy buscando lo mismo y encontré en Elemon (en Argentina, CABA) unos potenciometros digitales de microchip, el MCP41010, que por lo que dice la página estarían unos $ 10.
Tengo que ir a comprar otras cosas ahi, asi que seguro lo pruebo y después les cuento como anda.

Saludos


----------

